# Angle Grinder Attachments



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey there,

I'm looking into different attachments for my angle grinder. Planning on leveling the top of a stump and surfacing all the sides for a table base.

Specifically, I'm thinking about buying all/some/or none of following:
1. Holey Gallahad from King Arthur Tools
2. Turbo Plane from Arbortech
3. Lancelot from King Arthur Tools

Does anyone have experience with these? Thoughts on which of them are better or worse? Ideas about which will be high maintenance or not?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

creative said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm looking into different attachments for my angle grinder. Planning on leveling the top of a stump and surfacing all the sides for a table base.
> 
> ...


here..
read this thread...

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/87353-flattening-stump.html


----------



## creative (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks again Stick. Although, I'm still a little curious to hear a little more about these attachments. How well they perform over time, how hard they are to maintain, etc.

I've already got the stump unearthed, and the top pretty flat. Angle ground with some low grit sanding discs by hand. Then belt sander. Digital level to identify unflattened spots, pencil marks, then some random orbit sander.

Definitely not the most efficient, but I'm only doing two bases, and I've got limited space in my shop, so it'd be a little time and cost intensive to build a box sled for my router, etc.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can't help ya w/ those attachments...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the tools you mentioned are carvers tools, there might be a carver forum that you could post your inquiory on and get better informed replies from folks who use those tools every day.

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Two Skies has experience with the discs with multiple teeth like a rasp, can't think of the name offhand but he talks about them in Maloof inspired rocking chair build thread. The arbortec has four carbide teeth and is supposed to work very well but I don't know about how long it lasts or how resistant it is to being chipped. The Lancelot uses a section of chain saw chain and it will get dull but can be sharpened with a chain saw file if you know how. The chain is replaceable.

Trying to get a stump to level with a hand held grinder is a challenging task. I could see getting it close with one but the final leveling I would do with a straight bit on a router using a sled over the top of the stump. None of those 3 attachments are going to give you a final finish. All are for roughing out. Using a four sided frame with a chain saw slid across the top would do just about as well and would be faster.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

creative said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm looking into different attachments for my angle grinder. Planning on leveling the top of a stump and surfacing all the sides for a table base.
> 
> ...


 @creative

hey, welcome to the forum.... I can tell ya what I little I know  
The Holey Gallahads are SLICK... but,,, if your looking at removing alot of material...very time consuming. You end up with ALOT of gritty sawdust like material when your done. For shaping, contouring or just general light to moderate stock removal they are great.. Finish left does require a good deal of further attention. Any attempt to achieve a "large/flat" surface is gonna be difficult. 

Turbo Planes. I've seen em inaction but never have used one. Kind of like a chisel on steroids. Removes alot of material fast, leaves behind a relatively decent surface of the three (assuming your looking at a course grade HG product). Still requires attention after the fact. 

Lancelot. Definately removes the most stock the quickest, but also leaves behind the roughest surface finish. Little more than a micro chainsaw. But the damn thing is slick. In the right hands, can save you a TON of time. 

Honestly, any of the three you mention probably can get the job done in the right hands. How flat, is flat enough is the question you have to ask yourself. If you can chainsaw it close, then I'd say go with the HG's. If you have alot of stock removal to contend with, the Lancelot is the ticket but would be difficult to work a flat surface IMHO.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

For what your looking to do,,, this would be my pick.. 

King Arthur Tools

Turbo plane 2nd... the only thing about the turbo plane is I see it dulling quickly... can't say I know that for a fact... just a observation


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

I only have experience with the Lancelot.

Bill is right...it's a wicked tool for sure, but don't even think about trying to get any sort of smooth surface at all. It's a circular chainsaw in effect.

If you can use a straight chainsaw it will likely be faster and flatter. If you want it smooth, the Lancelot won't help you. Go then to either a router setup, or perhaps your power plane.


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

Be very careful with anything you do with an angle grinder. 15 years ago I had one kickback on me useing a cutting disk ,cost me 40 stiches in the face .only thing that saved my eye was my safety glasses. Just make sure the grinder is pulling away from you.please be careful and God bless


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

I just finished using the Turbo Plane. Bought a post & beam house but all the beautiful posts & beams had four coats of paint on them (ugh!). Bought the TurboPlane specifically for this job. It did the job very nicely but there is a learning process. Mind you I was planing beams above my head, and I was often on a ladder so in a controlled environment it may be better. Initially it was hard to control. Eventually I found that I was able to use the chip deflector on the grinder as a fulcrum/depth guide. That helped a lot. Once I got the hang of it it was actually fun. Really throws shavings, chips and dust.

One feature I like a lot is that the cutting edge does not go up the perimeter of the disk. Only the face of the disk cuts. This may not be good if you're doing wood carving, but when planing a beam that abutts plaster, you can ride the disk along the wall without damaging it.

I surprised a few nails with it, inspecting the blades each time. Not a visible nick in them. If the blades went dull, I sure didn't notice it. If you haven't already, check out the YouTubes showing it in action. 

Ditto others on the importance of safety: glasses or face shield, mask or respirator and hearing protection.

Hope this helps, Gary


----------

